# Strange train pictures



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a strange train picture. Wonder what happened here? Anymore out there? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it derailed! 

It looks lime maybe the switch moved or was defective, and the rear set of trucks tried to go down the otehr track. I'm assuming we're looking at the rear of the route of travel, based on the lights above the train.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

There was no explanation with the picture at the top so I can't say where it happened or how.
Now where do ya suppose the F unit is heading? Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The F looks like it was idling at just above a notch, enough to slowly crawl away, eventually pushing thru that wall and stopping only when the frame rested on the wall. If it was at speed, the pilot would be in alot worse shape.

The coach looks like it picked a switch that was thrown as it was going over it, any faster than slow and it too would have been on the ground.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

If you can count on anyone to come up with something weird, it's the Russians. Behold the jet train:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Eljefe,

The Russians were only copying what we Yanks had already tried:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3556

Seperately, the Germans build a propeller-driven train:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=26987&postcount=8










TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about an earthquake playing shake-and-bake on the tracks ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers had contributed an amazing old train wreck photo a while back. This one still baffles me ...










via this post/thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=25476&postcount=21

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Then to outdo the Russians, I'll have to post something from the Japanese!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

And here is a pretty bizarre wreck photo...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And just WHAT is that "doll" doing to that train?!?!? 

This is a family-friendly forum, after all!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

eljefe said:


> If you can count on anyone to come up with something weird, it's the Russians. Behold the jet train:




Hey, the U.S. had their own....


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

OOOOH, You all must stop with all those poor F units getting into wrecks. It hurts me so much to see those poor things damaged, I love them so much.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> OOOOH, You all must stop with all those poor F units getting into wrecks. It hurts me so much to see those poor things damaged, I love them so much.


So do I. I posted the Santa Fe image. I don't mind seeing it because I'm pretty sure the damage wasn't bad enough for it to qualify for a scrapping. Heck, they hauled PRR 4876 out in sections and rebuilt it after this wreck in D.C.


























It survived that wreck but now it's rusting away at the B&O RR museum.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a special thing for Santa Fe F units or similar so seing them getting any damage hurts. I can possibly stand seing other roads being in that shape but i still love the F units enough to make it hurt a little.

I really want to hurt the driver of the GG1 that caused that "accident". Glad she could be fixed to running again but still that engineer must have been dead or out of his mind. I also understand you on the railroad museum thing. three of the Blue Comet cars are just sitting and rusting away at one of the many B&O Railroad Museums waiting for a restore and it hurts a little but as long as they get them and it to full running and restore again it is all good.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I really want to hurt the driver of the GG1 that caused that "accident".


Well, it wasn't really his fault. The previous engineer didn't inform him of a problem they had been having with the brakes and more cars had been added to the train along the way. The story is here- 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/GG1/prr4876-crash.shtml
http://www.thejoekorner.com/rrfolklore/fedexp.shtm


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Eljefe,
> 
> The Russians were only copying what we Yanks had already tried:
> 
> ...


This same design was made into a boat too and in the same place by the same designer. Ran very well but was never really a successful operation.
Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> Well, it wasn't really his fault. The previous engineer didn't inform him of a problem they had been having with the brakes and more cars had been added to the train along the way. The story is here-
> 
> http://www.steamlocomotive.com/GG1/prr4876-crash.shtml
> http://www.thejoekorner.com/rrfolklore/fedexp.shtm


Very interesting story, SantaFe ... thanks for the links.

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

eljefe said:


> Then to outdo the Russians, I'll have to post something from the Japanese!


She looks soo happy! LOL
-Art


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> She looks soo happy! LOL
> -Art


I don't know where that photo went. Here is is again...


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

And something new... A sad train graveyard in Bolivia.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Santa Fe, BNSF, and Norfolk Southern....










Caption: Nowhere to go, can't backup either











Caption: This one has quite a ways to go down... "The high winds of 17 February 2006 have pushed this freight train off off of its tracks while it was crossing a bridge over the St-Laurence River on its way Montreal."


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The first pic is obviously photoshopped but interesting non the less. No debris at the end of the trestle to indicate the collapse of the track and it's not the same bridge either. The bases are different construction and the bridge is of different construction. Also two different times of year. Ice in one picture and no ice in the other. Also note that the second picture is a double track bridge and the first pic is single track.
Good pictures Hoscale and interesting. Pete


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Same picture of the second train, from a different angle:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-481...ght-train-off-off-of-its-tracks-while-it.html


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Pete, the pics are of 2 different instances. The second was durring a wind storm and it is not photoshopped. THe first one is clearly PS'd If you look at the last bridge pier you can see where there is 2 upside down bridge pedistals kinda shadowy, and the reflection of the bridge end is alot more visiable than the rest of the reflection. Still a funny pic and If it were real I could imagine the engineers suprise!!!

Massey


----------

